

Explaining Loom - jansen
http://blog.loom.com/explaining-loom/

======
Joeri
Until i clicked the link i thought i was going to find out some behind the
scenes info about the 1990 videogame. That was a fun game.

~~~
DigitalJack
I had the same thought.

~~~
tome
Yup, I keep thinking that on every post about this software!

------
ukd1
I've been lucky enough to get in the alpha/beta of Loom - I've got to say I
love it; great having my photos everywhere, not having to have them all on my
mac (damn ssd's!) and knowing they're somewhere safe.

~~~
jansen
Very happy to have you!

------
ddw
Are the photos kept on your hard drives? Would be nice if they could be stored
on S3 or Goggle Drive for piece if mind.

------
Aaronneyer
Aww, really though this was about Loon.

------
cwh
How is Loom different/better than the other offerings out there?

~~~
saturdaysaint
Exactly. Especially since it's in a place where %90+ of the readership has a
Dropbox account (which is more than adequate for at least smartphone
phots/videos), I'd hoped to understand how this differentiates itself.

~~~
danielpal
I can explain difference between Loom and Dropbox. I am not affiliated to
Loom, I am just a beta user. I am also a payed Dropbox customer.

Dropbox is great for general purpose files, and files you edit (doc's, pdf's,
etc). Is just like a general purpose folder that is synced to the cloud.

Loom is focused only on media content (photos and videos). As opposed to
Dropbox, were you navigate files and see pictures thumbnails, Loom organizes
pictures in albums and displaying them etc is awesome. Also sharing pictures
with other's is very well thought out, you can easily share 100+ pictures in
an instant.

I would say Loom is like the iTunes of Pictures. Dropbox is like iCloud.

~~~
rantanplan
"Loom organizes pictures in albums"

How?

"and displaying them etc is awesome"

Ah.. ok then! Now I got it.

